# Destin Lobster



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Team Get Bent blasted out of Destin at about 0600 this day to beautiful weather! Mark Brown, my wife Nita and I made up the days crew. Our first drop was into 85 feet of water with terrible viz, like 6 to 8 feet.:banghead Oh well, we cruised around and saw tons of BIG Red Snapper, Mark missed a Gag, and I found a nice plow anchor. There were a bunch of big AJ's around, but with the very poor viz, and the friendly Bull shark in the area, we decided not to get tangled up with 'em! Off to spot two we go, and found about 30 feet of viz, and Lobster! I grabbed ten nice Dozers,saw a couple of Octopi, and Mark shot 2 Flounder, and let an egg bearing Dozer go! Of course there were Snapper everywhere and I saw a big Gag swim by. We surfaced and decided to try this spot again after building some interval! We splashed again and found the same conditions and only one additional bug.:doh Upon hitting the top we found Nita to be a little under the weather and decided to call it a day! That is after I splashed on a shallow water spot to check the bug action there. I found 30 feet of viz, and a bunch of BIG FRIGGIN GROUPER!:banghead Of course I knew that would happen because my Riffe was topside!:doh:banghead:looser:hoppingmad Oh well I grabbed one more bug and headed back up. Home we went. When we were in the pass we had two V-22 Ospreys buzz the boats at about three hundred feet! I love our country, thanks and god bless to all of our men and women in the armed forces!:usaflag


----------



## lobsterman

Good job TGB. 30' vis is pretty good with all the nasty weather and rain runoff we have been having. Always remember the time you don't take your lobster bag you find the mother load and when you don't take your gun you run into big wally.


----------



## Travis Gill

I don't dive and was just curious if there was a reson you don't take lobster stuff and your gun every dive?


----------



## lobsterman

> *Freespool (5/25/2009)**I don't dive* and was just curious if there was a reson you don't take lobster stuff and your gun every dive?


There is the answer to your question. Sometime after hauling everything around you just decide to drop without half of the garb and then you regret it when you hit the bottom.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

On this quick dive I was limited on air and time and did not want to start screwing around with shooting fish, but normally all gear goes with me!


----------



## TONER

Great report Mickey !Good picture of you andMarklove those cheesy grins ! Look like two wooly bears! Chad


----------



## HateCheese

Thats a nice mess of bugs Mickey. Well the vis stunk, but how warm is the water getting? 

Congrats on a good day out.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

The water is in the 70s or better. it was nice!


----------



## seanmclemore

mickey, as usual, my only comment for you is ***!

jk bro

congrats on getting out there. i am finally rapping up the projects on the new house and you can bet your balls that i will be underwater this weekend.

cheers bro


----------



## HateCheese

70s is definitely getting better. Heard the O yesterday was about that at depth yesterday with things a little cooler on the surface cause of all the rain. And it was evidently 80ft of vis. Man I need to get out soon.


----------

